# Preseason Game 4: Denver Vs. Los Angeles



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*The Denver Nuggets*
*2-1*
Vs.
**The Los Angeles Lakers
**2-1*

**







**





























*E. Watson <script language="javascript">playerName ("Voshon Lenard", "Lenard");</script>V. Lenard <script language="javascript">playerName ("Francisco Elson", "Elson");</script>F. Elson <script language="javascript">playerName ("Eduardo Najera", "Najera");</script>E. Najera <script language="javascript">playerName ("Carmelo Anthony", "Anthony");</script>C. Anthony






































<script language="javascript">playerName ("Aaron McKie", "McKie");</script> A. McKie K. Bryant <script language="javascript">playerName ("Chris Mihm", "Mihm");</script> C. Mihm http://www.nba.com/playerfile/lamar_odom/index.html K. Brown L. Odom









*The Staples Center

















*​ 
Starters are from previous game...
*preseason record​


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WOOHOO! A game on the Lakers network! Welcome back Paul, errr...I mean Joel and Stu!

We had better see Bynum get some minutes in this game, even if it's only 5-10.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

On paper we should beat them easily but I'm sure they will play us tough.

And you need to remove Conroy from your sig Damian.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

i was gonna make a game thread i just basically used bc34's layout but the logos are pretty big lol

<center>








Denver Nuggets (0-0)

vs









Los Angeles Lakers (0-0) 

Opponent: Denver Nuggets
Where: STAPLES Center, Los Angeles, CA 
Time: 4:30 p.m. 
TV: Fox Sports Net Bay
Radio: XTRA 570/ESPN 1330

*Point Guard Matchup:*







vs.








Smush Parker
Voshon Lenard

*Shooting Guard Matchup:*







vs.








Kobe Bryant
Earl Watson

*Small Forward Matchup:*







vs.








Lamar Odom
Carmelo Anthony

*Power Forward Matchup:*







vs.








Kwame Brown
Eduardo Najera

*Center Matchup:*







vs.








Chris Mihm
Francisco Elson

*Bench:*
Los Angeles Lakers








































































































Corie Blount
Tony Bobbitt
Andrew Bynum
Brian Cook
Devean George
Devin Green
Jumaine Jones
Slava Medvedenko
Adam Parada
Aaron McKie
Laron Profit
Sasha Vujacic
Von Wafer
Luke Walton

_ Andrew Bynum (abdominal strain) and guard Luke Walton (strained hamstring) are likely to sit this game out._
</center>

wut do u guys think lol


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Finally a televised game! Can't freaking wait.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hmm.. Should be a fun game to actually WATCH.. I was just frustrated the other night and suppose I needed a break from stuff that's been going on both personally (it's nothing that serious though!) and in the sports world. There's some things more important to life than baseball, football, or even basketball... 

Someone else can continue to make the game thread's though.. 

I'll be here.. Will post on occasion.. 

Just nice for a change a game is on TV that we can actually watch. 

I dont think Bynum is playing either.. I thought I heard he was getting checked out on Friday?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wasn't sure Cook, I thought they said he'd be listed as a day to day, and get checked right before the game? Or something like that? I thought it was said the other night on the radio. 


I'm wanting to see some damn minutes already. I already know he is gonna suck his first game, so I just want to get it over with so I can look forward to his improvements all season. 

I'm pretty sure he could probably go a quater without getting three fouls.. I mean you'd have to be a complete waste of a roster spot to not be able to do that.... oh wait......


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Hmm.. Should be a fun game to actually WATCH.. I was just frustrated the other night and suppose I needed a break from stuff that's been going on both personally (it's nothing that serious though!) and in the sports world. There's some things more important to life than baseball, football, or even basketball...
> 
> Someone else can continue to make the game thread's though..
> 
> ...


Welcome back!!!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

denver is puttin in the crappiest startin lineup wow


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Should be a good game tonight. I like the Nuggets, and their team chemistry over the Lakers. Should be a good battle though, and with a great player like Kobe Bryant, you can never count out the Lakers in any game.

My prediction -

*Nuggets 109*

*Lakers 103*

Feel free to make your Lakers vs Nuggets game predictions in the Nuggets forum as well. Also any insight or your thoughts about this game are welcomed.

Here is the link to the Nuggets vs Lakers game thread in the Nuggets forum.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2720862#post2720862



Good Luck Lakers Fans! :cheers:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

My prediction

Lakers 103
Nuggets 99

Kwame has another big game. 16 pts 6 reb 2 blks 
Starters dont get as many minutes as they did last game, but Devean picks up the slack off the bench. 
Kobe gets 27 pts 

I hope Bynum plays! I cant wait!! Finally!!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Finally!! A game i could actually watch!! 

Kwame's first game @ the Staples center... A double double...12 pts 10 rb 2 blk shots!


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

Looking at the starting lineup, it looks like we should crush them, what the hell happened to denver starting 5....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I hope we don't play down to the competition.. BTW, the game threads always look sweet, but the date of the game is never posted!

Thursday, October 21 at 4:30 PT. In a couple hours!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

the game is at 7:30 PST and i will take note of that in the future


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Whoops, messed up the time.. My bad..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Yea, Just watching lakers play makes my day worth it........I actually think Bynum will play.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

im pumped...this game is on NBA TV tonite and i get to watch the Lakers game for the first time this season...i also purchased League Pass for the 6th year in a row......i love it


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Chris Mihm is just terrible now. How did he get so much worse?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Slow start by the Lakers, Kwame with 2 fouls and is on the bench


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice smush!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I hate how Boykins get stupid calls just cuz hes small!! If anyone bodies him up its foul!! ugh :curse:


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

I hate mihm, he has butterfingers!!!!!!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Parker is the only one on our team that is doing anything at all but the defense has improved *a lot *since the end of last season but they are fouling too much.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Is this Devean George or Glen Rice? Wowie!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Devean looks nice!! :clap:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Devean is on fire!!!


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

I want to see bynum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lakers 48. nuggets 53


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

Kwame is a beast...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I want to see George start the 2nd half.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I want to see Kwame makes a damn free throw.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

nuggets 10pts lead 63 , LA 53  lakers need some defense


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Kwame had some nice moves to the basket but still gotta make those FTs!

Melo looks really good out there.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Alright people! Halftime. What do you guys think we need to improve in the second half? Our interior D is looking rather good . It looks to me like were forcing them to beat us from the outside and their just hitting their shots. Smush look pretty decent, he just need to get a little moe confidence and he need to learn his teamates tendencys. Devean looks great! Their rotation on d is a little slow though.


----------



## RunTMC (May 11, 2003)

> *Center Matchup:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Adonal Foyle, not Francisco Elson. :raised_ey


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar stuffs Melo! Great D LO!!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe gets mugged by 2 guys and gets called for a walk :laugh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wheres the transition D?!


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

Melo is killing us!!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

no transition D...timeout


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I think Phil will ditch the full court thing when the regular season comes around. Watching us try to trap Boykins is kinda funny..


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Melo is looking real good this season. Same with K-mart. Looks like they both worked on their midrange game.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Chris Mihm just can't get out of foul trouble. Our Big Men Seriously need to step up.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Chris mihm sholud be traded away to texas longhorns. always is foul trouble :devil:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice putback by Kwame! Nice dunk by Kobe. We need to play scrappier D

Odom with an up and under move!! nice!! :clap:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice hustle Cookie!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cook looks like hes trying to play more on the inside! There is a God!! :gopray:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Is the crowd booing on Lakers?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Eric Chenowith back at Staples :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hot damn.. Cook still cant buy a bucket this preseason but.. 16 minutes, 6 pts, 8 Boards (5 offensive!), 1 block, 1 assist, 1 steal, 1 turnover, 1 foul!!

I just like how Cook is trying to play in the post.. If he could ever get his shots down I believe in him.. Wow..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Hmmm fellas we lost this game by *11 points.*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OK, so Aaron McKie seems to be a complete waste of money. Nice choice there, management....

Kwame Brown, however, I have fallen in love with. I think he is going to be a stud for us. The criticisms I have on him are his free-throw shooting, he could have dunked a few of those close shots he had and he only had 5 rebounds.

But he was clearly a force inside the paint. He should be able to get 14-16ppg this season easily.

And who knew that Brian Cook had turned into a real NBA power forward?


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Kwame Brown, however, I have fallen in love with. I think he is going to be a stud for us. The criticisms I have on him are his free-throw shooting, he could have dunked a few of those close shots he had and he only had 5 rebounds.
> 
> But he was clearly a force inside the paint. He should be able to get 14-16ppg this season easily.
> 
> And who knew that Brian Cook had turned into a real NBA power forward?



all good points; kwame literally looks like he is ready to explode. its like when youre so excited you cant quite get the right words out, sometimes he kinda plays like that. maybe its just me that gets excited everytime he touches the ball. he is very quick, but just needs to finish stronger.
i like cooks hustle in the paint. if he can mix that in with an occassional jumper it'll help.

i heard someone out there muttering how smush cant shoot, well maybe, but he can score. good aggressivness. looks comfortable with the ball (sasha does not btw unless its catch and shoot, couple of those looked nice you gotta admit). 

mihm youre killing me.


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

How come Van Wafer doesnt get any minutes this preseason????


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I agree with you guys about Kwame. One thing I did notice is that he seems to have his post move planned out before the ball is delivered to him. Instead of basing his move off of the defender's positioning. Personally, I think that this shows he was no coached for well, or at least not very receptive to it. Obviously Kareem and the guys have his attention. Just like Damian said, he needs to throw down more when he has the chance. Aaron McKie wasn't too bad. He should bode well with the second unit when the regular season rolls around. Lamar had some really sweet passes, namely to Kobe. And Cook, if you can play like that and just finish better, it would help so much with our current lack of depth. He looked like he was trying to play PF tonight.

One more thing, it's time for Phil to ditch the fullcourt pressing. We have the athleticism, just not the technique. The guys have enough junk to learn in such a short period of time.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Kwame is doing it! Now let's see him attempt like 15 shots in a game.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

hey fellas..is there any way to watch laker games on the internet--would be real nice..since i live outside the cali area


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Great game by brown, but one thing I hate about him is that he have a tendency of standing around when he's not involve in the offense. What the hell was Odom and Vujacic thinking shooting so many 3s.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

the lakers shot way to many threes last year. i hope they nip that in the bud this year. long range shots early in the shot clock usually lead to easy transition buckets at the other end. points in the paint need to be the focus. high percentage. this will give them better opportunities for offensive rebounds and putbacks, and have them in better defensive positon when going back the other way. id rather get a couple high percentage chances at two points than only one lower percentage shot for three.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> OK, so Aaron McKie seems to be a complete waste of money. Nice choice there, management....
> 
> *Kwame Brown, however, I have fallen in love with.* I think he is going to be a stud for us. The criticisms I have on him are his free-throw shooting, he could have dunked a few of those close shots he had and he only had 5 rebounds.
> 
> ...


I knew Kwame would be a good thing for this team......He is a dominant player down at the post and has great agility ....Free throws he's usually not that bad i just think he had a bad night.

Cookie wow he really worked hard this summer, In july at Camp Lakers when he visited us i noticed he lost alot of weight and looked good......Hopefully he will play as he did every single game.

Devan George people......Now thats the George we have 18 mill to 2 years ago! He is playing great ball.......

Guys when you look at the improvements ....George Cook Luke have made and with the addition of Mckie coming off the bench, we dont really have that bad of a bench.

Best part of the game was Melo getting blocked by the rim on that dunk haha :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

clien said:


> hey fellas..is there any way to watch laker games on the internet--would be real nice..since i live outside the cali area


not without paying


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

SharpShooter said:


> Looking at the starting lineup, it looks like we should crush them, what the hell happened to denver starting 5....



oops


----------

